# cyclogest and brown discharge



## Laura1973 (May 8, 2008)

Hi all in the 2ww ... hating the waiting game  

anyways, it is now 11 dpiui and i have noticed in my knickers some brown discharge (sorry tmi  ) but i am on 2 cyclogest pessaries and last month i had no brown discharge (normally do when not on them about 2 days before af arrives).

once about  months ago i came on early (natural cycle) on day 22 so i guess the eggy was no good.  this was a natural IUI with an LH surge so could i have a bad eggy again ... the consultant said not to worry about brown discharge with the pessaries ... but obviously i am worried.

has anyone else had brown discharge whilst taking the pessaries?

Laura


----------



## luckyinluv (May 11, 2008)

Hi Laura, 

I was told that it can be normal to have a small amount of brown discharge at the time your AF would be due and it could be very good news.  

So I am thinking positive thoughts for you!!!


----------

